# Is there room for another Oliver on the board?



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone! I posted in the "Say Meow" section and introduced myself and put a couple pictures of my kitty in there, so you can read his story in there if you want. But I'll put a couple pictures in this board too to introduce my Oliver. He's 7 months old now and growing up too fast! :lol: 










When he was a baby....


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, isn't he gorgeous!!! He reminds me a lot of one of my foster kittens.

There's always room for more, so long as you post pictures :wink:


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> Oh, isn't he gorgeous!!! He reminds me a lot of one of my foster kittens.
> 
> There's always room for more, so long as you post pictures :wink:


lol, I was just about to write

Awww, he's lovely! He reminds me of a kitten I was going to keep, Brixey, I think we named him. Theres definatley enough room for him on the board!

when my intenet logged off. You must have wrote that just a few seconds before me. Funny we were both thinking along the same lines!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes photos are a must!! 

Oliver is a very beautiful cat!


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I will continue to post photos, I promise! Emily, is the one he reminds you of the same one in your signature?


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yes yes!!

Orange cats rock!!!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

No, my foster boy PJ, Scully's (the orange one's) son:


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Awww...he is too cute and does look *so* much like Ollie!!! Maybe they are long lost cousins or something. :wink: They even have the same blue collar! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Your Oliver is cute! It's cute you call him Ollie, that's what I call my Oliver!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, there's always room for more :wink: . There are like 3-4 Babys on this board that I know of







. The teddy bear picture is too cute!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, he's adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He's so cute!! More pictures please :lol:


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks again for the compliments...I'll post a couple more pics. 

Here's one from right before Thanksgiving when we were trying to pack. Little did he know he was coming with us!  (He's a *great* traveler, we're lucky)










This one is of him in the dryer after I took the clothes out. He's always into something!










And lastly, the famous sink picture! If there is no water for him to drink in it, he'll just lay in it and look at you until you say, you want some water? Then he'll meow and get out and wait for you to fill it up. Spoiled rotten! :lol:


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I can't remember who, but someone else on this board posted a picture very similar to the last one a while back. I thought I was having deja vu when I first saw it! 

Olivers's really gorgeous, I love the colour of his fur!


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Oliver's gorgerous!

He reminds me so much of my Polo, who's a ginger boy too..Their fur coat is so similar and the expression on his face reminds me so much of Polo!

My cats are at a friend's place now as I'm back home for the holidays. I miss them so much and think of them everyday. I'm so happy for you that you have Oliver with you for Christmas. He seems like such a lovely boy.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sleepy baby!







My cat used to like sinks too :lol: .


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the sweet compliments...I do feel like Oliver has completed our family (for now at least...no babies anytime soon) and we are so lucky to have him with us now! I too really like the way he is marked like a tiger and his orange color. He's so sweet too....I just love opening the door and seeing his sweet little face always looking up at me and waiting for me to pick him up! He will meow at me until I do pick him up, and then his loud motor starts goin...  Too cute! It's good to be at a place where other people understand the way I feel...


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

> It's good to be at a place where other people understand the way I feel...


We're all cat obsessed here! My cats get in the dryer too -- and the dishwasher, and the closets, and the dresser drawers, and the pantry...I feel like the Terminator, scanning everything before shutting any doors in the house to make sure they made it out.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I love him!!!


----------



## Sunnshine0323 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------

